# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  HP Compaq Presario CQ4011L có thùng máy thiết kế đặt đứng nhỏ gọn, tông màu đen sáng bóng

## adminphim

Máy tính để bàn HP Compaq Presario CQ4011L có cấu hình khá mạnh: BXL Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 2,7GHz, bộ nhớ DDR3 1GB bus 1333MHz, đĩa cứng SATA dung lượng 320GB, *card đồ họa rời NVIDIA dòng GeForce G210 512MB.*

*Sản phẩm hiện đang được trưng bày tại:*

*PHÒNG TRƯNG BÀY VÀ BÁN SẢN PHẨM HP*
*67-69 CÁCH MẠNG THÁNG 8,Q.1, TP.HCM*
*TEL: 08-62911600 FAX: 08-62911603*
*Giá bán lẻ: 8,395,000 vnđ(giá đã bao gồm thuế vat 5%)*


​HP Compaq Presario CQ4011L có thùng máy thiết kế đặt đứng nhỏ gọn, tông màu đen sáng bóng, đi kèm chuột và bàn phím USB màu đen đồng bộ.​
​Mặt trước trang bị ổ ghi DVD nằm sau nắp đậy (sử dụng công nghệ ghi nhãn LightScribe độc quyền của HP), nút mở/đóng khay đĩa cùng với hai đèn tín hiệu nguồn và đĩa cứng. Nút nguồn to bằng nhựa trong suốt nằm bên mép máy.​
​Các cổng giao tiếp mặt trước gồm 2 cổng USB 2.0, cổng tai nghe, cổng micro và đầu đọc thẻ 6-trong-1 (SD, SDHC, MMC, MMC Plus, xD, MS/MS Pro).​
​Mặt sau có 4 cổng USB 2.0, cổng ethernet, 3 cổng âm thanh, cổng DVI và HDMI.​
​Bên trong máy còn trống 1 khe cắm RAM để nâng cấp, 1 khe PCIe 1x và 1 khe PCIe 1x mini để gắn card giao tiếp mở rộng.​
*Nguyễn Thắng*​*Website hàng đầu về sản phẩm HP: www.hpshowroom.com.vn*​

----------


## Minhpham.mng

Hàng thấy ớn ! con này thì bán được bao nhiêu bác ,cái này chỉ được cái độc

----------


## tungbvit

Nhìn thế kia bảo gọn thì ko biết mắt dùng để làm cái gì nữa. Cái HSF kia thì ko khéo còn thua Stockfan của Pen4 ấy chứ, ấn tượng nỗi gì [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

